# White Smoke from exhaust--Lawnboy Insight Series : 10685



## jaybo (Aug 9, 2005)

I purchased the mower 5 weeks ago and today after running the mower for 1 hour I saw heavy, white smoke come from the exhaust. It would shoot out consistently every minute or so. I assumed it was the oil, so I checked it. It was a little low so I put some in. I waited 10 minutes, started it and the white smoke came back in a few minutes. It was the same as before, shooting out every minute. I turned it off and need to find an answer before bringing it into a local shop to get fixed. 5 weeks and trouble--this is an awfully unusual timeframe for a problem like this to pop up. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

maybe a bad breather, unless gas is in the oil making the oil too thin, but being 5 weeks old, i wouldn't think it would be.... how low exactly? as long as it was in the operating range.... oh and good thing you did check the oil, white/kinda blueish smoke means oil is burning.


----------



## jaybo (Aug 9, 2005)

upon further review---I think I put too much oil in. And when this happened I put more in. I am not familiar with 4 cycle engines just the 2 cycle engine from 10 years ago. I probably put too much oil in and need to siphon it out yes?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, as long as the oil is, in the operating range, or right at the full mark, it would be alright. if its overfilled, yes it would burn oil, since there would be too much in the crankcase. drain a little out at a time, till its right. it has a dipstick? or a fill plug?


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

Check your breather in your crankcase. The breather is suppose to keep negitive pressure in the crankcase but if it's not working it will force oil up into the cylinder which it will burn causing smoke. Or its a really worn cylinder or rings.


----------

